

YC batch s2012, not - solnyshok

Some of you received good news today from YC, some haven't. I'm in the batch that will serve to highlight deficiences in the screening process, by making it without YC' s involvement. For others in similar situation, let me cheer you up by reminding that the most important validation of your idea comes from users and traction. Application screening is tough intelligence test for screener, and they do make mistakes right and left. As Om Malik puts it: "I am old fashioned re startup contests. Good companies can manage w/o them. Angry Birds did not need them". As well as Google, Facebook, Instagram, and thousands other great businesses. Now, have a drink and get back to building whatever empire you were building. Good luck!
======
EREFUNDO
1 point by EREFUNDO 20 minutes ago | link | edit | delete

We are PayGuard and we're building a payments platform that would specialize
in long-distance/cross-border transactions. <http://stark-
river-6968.herokuapp.com/> We do this by combining your normal payments
gateway with the global network of an international money transfer company
(Western Union) with the twist of "escrow". We got our rejection letter too
but we are forging ahead with launching our beta late this May. We believe
eCommerce will globalize and payments will be at the forefront to make this
happen. We want to create a world where anyone can buy or sell anything
anywhere. We would appreciate any candid feedback on our idea....intellectual
honesty is the best weapon against self delusion.

~~~
2pasc
I would be interested in talking to you. Can you contact me (plg at
stanfordalumni dot org)

~~~
EREFUNDO
Sure np. I just sent you an email. :-)

